# Togashi Shonen Jump highest paid mangaka?



## Tempproxy (May 21, 2009)

Was just talking to a buddy and he said it was true so I tried googling it and came to a wiki link where something was said about him getting the highest bonus salary. So does anyone know who the highest paid mangaka is in Shonen jump? 

My guess would have been Oda but hmmmmmmmmm seems like it could be someone else.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 21, 2009)

probably togashi.........

plus for some reason togashi does as he pleases and no one can talk shit to him

if he wants a break he takes it with no reason
LOL
look at the art in some of the chapters

no one can say no to him


----------



## Freija (May 21, 2009)

Oda killed Togashi's sales and shit... I'd say Oda without a doubt.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 21, 2009)

Togashi


----------



## SogeQueen (May 21, 2009)

Oda is the best selling Mangaka in Japan, and unlike Togashi, he actually bothers to write new chapters week after week. I would be a little miffed if Togashi was paid more. Surely Shonen Jump know better than to encourage Togashi's laziness by paying him more.


----------



## Random Member (May 21, 2009)

Didn't Togashi plagiarize someone's work almost panel for panel?


----------



## The Imp (May 21, 2009)

they pay him extra when he actually creates chapters


----------



## Cochise (May 21, 2009)

I would assume Oda, but that may not be right. There are a lot of factors in business, and Oda having the highest selling product may not equate to him having the highest salary. I have no idea what the figures are for that, and their salaries may very well be private.


----------



## Ennoea (May 21, 2009)

The mangakas are paid by volume sales so Oda is obviously top, but interms of bonuses I wouldn't know, but doubt they'd pay Togashi highly.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 21, 2009)

I think I'm going to become a Togashi when I grow up . That job is the best, you don't do shit and draw scribles and you get payed your own shit worth in gold 

Seriously, if he is not sick (which is the asumed case , but I never realy saw anyone provide any proofs they took that from) , then he is just abusing the fact that his manga is popular enough to not be prematurely canceled and that they cannot fire him, because there would be no one who could finish the series .


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 21, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> The mangakas are paid by volume sales so Oda is obviously top, but interms of bonuses I wouldn't know, but doubt they'd pay Togashi highly.



are you sure of that?
I remember in bakuman them saying that mangaka are paid per page or something like that

so probably when togashi works he gets more money for each chapter


----------



## Supa Swag (May 21, 2009)

Oda's series might receive the most money (not too sure) but Togashi is probably the highest paid mangaka because he has a top flight series WITHOUT having any assistants, where as guys like Oda and Kishimoto have several assistants, and thus the money they receive is split.

This is just a guess though.


----------



## Akatora (May 21, 2009)

What about the sale of items?

Kishimoto should earn a ton from that kind

Also what about the anime does it all go to the company or do the authors gain some out of it to


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 21, 2009)

> Lol of course they get paid per page. Volume releases are extra. Doesn't any sense if they wouldn't get paid :s. Who the hell works for free in WSJ?



ah,yes
I was telling Ennoea that volume sales doesnt mean the price of said mangaka 



> (yes HxH fanboy here).



that's new 
good


----------



## Haohmaru (May 21, 2009)

I'm sure the mangaka's get some of it as well, with Licenses etc. But most of it goes to the companies I'd imagine. 

Also @thread maker, do you mean highest paid for his manga alone or in general (with anime, merchandise, manga volumes etc)?

@hfdjskdf, lol I quoted you by accident. I wanted to quote ennoea.
Also, wasn't it obvious . Out of all the shonen jump series Slam Dunk and HxH are my favorite.


----------



## Nuzzie (May 21, 2009)

Haohmaru said:


> @Supa Swag, you sure Togashi doesn't have any assistants? This could be true for that period of fucking ugly art chapters, but latest chapters have been fire. Can't imagine Togashi doing all of them on his own (especially since he sucked a lot before). So is this dude really sick or is he just faking it. Really curious about that.



I've read that his wife helps him out with that


----------



## Haohmaru (May 21, 2009)

Ah of course. That makes sense. Every mangaka's perfect assistant . Though I did read that the volume releases had a lot of retouches by assistants.


----------



## Eldritch (May 21, 2009)

I read somewhere that it's out of respect for his age and creating YYH. Not sure though


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 21, 2009)

> Also, wasn't it obvious . Out of all the shonen jump series Slam Dunk and HxH are my favorite



I know you like HxH but I liked the HxH fanboy thing


----------



## Ennoea (May 21, 2009)

SJ wasn't in a position to cancel a series that sells over a million with each volume so they've let HxH run.


----------



## Inugami (May 21, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> are you sure of that?
> I remember in *bakuman* them saying that mangaka are paid per page or something like that
> 
> so probably when togashi works he gets more money for each chapter



Don't believe too much Bakuman .


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 21, 2009)

well
I dont believe everything from bakuman
but they do give realistic info and I think that is one of them

unless you know something else


----------



## Eldritch (May 21, 2009)

I love people believe everything that's said in Bakuman and constantly cite it as if it were an accurate source

"well in bakuman"

also hay new hxh thread watsup


----------



## The Imp (May 21, 2009)

I doubt it is completely accurate but it probably beats wiki


----------



## Eldritch (May 21, 2009)

only the log of 0.5 divided by the derivative of pi cubed minus five percentage of mangakas succeed

wait what


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 21, 2009)

gal ............


----------



## Eldritch (May 21, 2009)

Don't worry as long as I sound like I know what I'm talking about it's alright

Also hgffggdgdfgffd where's that kuroro > hisoka set

unless NeBy was lying


----------



## The Imp (May 21, 2009)

why make false facts?

Bakuman be trollin us. 

anyways Togashi getting the biggest bonus isn't really much of a surprise IMO.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 21, 2009)

what I said about bakuman is real


----------



## Eldritch (May 21, 2009)

Avoiding the latter eh


----------



## The Imp (May 21, 2009)

Eldritch go look for some Kuroro fanart.


----------



## Eldritch (May 21, 2009)

ok              .


----------



## Glued (May 21, 2009)

Here is 2002

Takahashi Rumiko 225.36 (616)
Aoyama Takemasa 162.34 (446)
Kurumada Masami 84.12 (234)
Akimoto Osamu 50.03 (142)
Akatsuka Fujio 47.67 (136)
Urasawa Naoki 44.54 (127)
Yokoyama Mitsuki 36.21 (105)
Miyazaki Hayao 31.82 (93)
Yanase Takashi 29.28 (86)
Miyashita Akira 28.47 (84)
Kawahara Masatoshi 28.47 (84)
Mizushima Shinji 28.16 (83)
Umezawa Yukari 20.48 (62)
Hirogane Kenshi 19.31 (59)
Adachi Mitsuru 19.12 (59)
Yaku Mitsuru 13.39 (43)
Kawaguchi Kaiji 12.53 (41)


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 21, 2009)

I really dont think  that the author has to make fiction about the way they r paid+one of the point of appeal in bakuman that it gives insight into the world of manga

so yes

some of the stuff are real


----------



## The Imp (May 21, 2009)

I like the idea of more pages = more money.

Which mangaka has the most pages per chapter in SJ?


----------



## Eldritch (May 21, 2009)

I thought they were paid based on the number of panels


----------



## The Imp (May 21, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> Here is 2002
> 
> Takahashi Rumiko 225.36 (616)
> Aoyama Takemasa 162.34 (446)
> ...



How many of those are working in current SJ?


----------



## Danchou (May 21, 2009)

I've heard Togashi gets payed in consoles, games and Sailor Moon hentai.


----------



## Fran (May 21, 2009)

This thread has been highly amusing.


 Burn, Togashi


----------



## The Imp (May 21, 2009)

that basically sums up togashi.


----------



## Superstars (May 21, 2009)

Akira Toriyama will continue to get the most money.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (May 21, 2009)

Don't SJ mangakas get 10% of each volume sold? At least that's what Bakuman implied. If so then last year Togashi earned approximately:

(850,000 copies * Y41.5 (commission)) + ((850,000 copies * Y42 (commission)) = Y70,975,000 or $709,750

in the two new Japanese volumes alone. 

But Oda is lightyears ahead.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 21, 2009)

dont believe everything in bakuman


----------



## Eldritch (May 21, 2009)

but that's common knowledge


----------



## Chris Partlow (May 21, 2009)

i'd say Kishi, cuz his manga and anime are more popular world wide


----------



## Graham Aker (May 22, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> that basically sums up togashi.




What a dick. Togashi, finish your damn manga!


----------



## Jugger (May 22, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> dont believe everything in bakuman



if the amount of pages count for payment togashi wouldn´t get any money. Almous half of hxh chapter are 13 page long.
Togashi has already done 2 manga so that might help him get more than others


----------



## Chris Partlow (May 22, 2009)

Togashi's wife made the most popular shojo anime/manga so he's set for life hanging on his wifes pussy


----------



## NeBy (May 22, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> Don't worry as long as I sound like I know what I'm talking about it's alright
> 
> Also hgffggdgdfgffd where's that kuroro > hisoka set
> 
> unless NeBy was lying



Yeah, where is it? 

"Neby" and "Lying"? I'm sorry; I'm not native English-speaking and thus my English knowledge of vocabulary isn't perfect. It's a kind of verb, isn't it? I thought I knew what it meant, but since it's mentioned in the same sentence as myself and in connection with me, I must have misunderstood its real meaning... maybe I confused it with something else, like "outwitting" or "to give rational arguments", or something.





kurono76767 said:


> why make false facts?
> 
> Bakuman be trollin us.
> 
> anyways Togashi getting the biggest bonus isn't really much of a surprise IMO.



I too, don't think that Bakuman is BS us when it comes to these details. They seem genuine. It might be fantasy in a lot of aspects, but I think the parts where they give intricate details and ciphers is the part where they are closest to reality.

You can actually sort of...feel it. Like with the part of the "G-pen"; you can feel it's not just fiction; what he told us about that pen is quite probably true. As is the case with the details of how mangaka's get paid and how Jump works. Much of the manga's appeal is actually derived from such intimate knowledge that is being shared with the rest of us.




Mattaru said:


> This thread has been highly amusing.
> 
> 
> Burn, Togashi



Yeah, burn!!

Ermm...but after you finish the ant-arc, and not so much that you die from it and can't finish HxH in a decent way. 


Btw, wb, mattu!


----------



## Codde (May 22, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> The mangakas are paid by volume sales so Oda is obviously top, but interms of bonuses I wouldn't know, but doubt they'd pay Togashi highly.


They get a 10% royalty fom the volume sales but as some people in this thread already pointed out they also get paid per page.

I suppose both things were already mentioned. Either way, what that mangaka says corroborates what was in Bakuman exactly.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 22, 2009)

Does Togashi get payed for volumes where he has nothing in, though ? Cause otherwise, he'd starve


----------



## The Imp (May 22, 2009)

Lobolover said:


> Does Togashi get payed for volumes where he has nothing in, though ? Cause otherwise, he'd starve



he'd just take the money his wife got from sailor moon and go waste it on video games.


----------



## Don Quixote Doflamingo (May 22, 2009)

Akatora said:


> What about the sale of items?
> 
> Kishimoto should earn a ton from that kind
> 
> Also what about the anime does it all go to the company or do the authors gain some out of it to



*i thikn they're talking bout salaries, and stuff like that is counted as bonuses right??  *


----------



## Hexa (May 22, 2009)

Probably merchandise and other things are responsible for a good part of the earnings of popular mangaka.

We do have tax data up to 2004 (after, Japan stopped making public how much people paid in taxes).  Kishimoto made at least 300 million yen in 2004 (he paid 112.7 million in taxes).  I doubt most of that came from Shounen Jump directly.


----------



## mailer-daemon (May 23, 2009)

Togashi holds WSJ in a leash. If he wants to take a break and play RPGs, he gets it. And just look at his drawings - most authors wouldve been booted out with those kinds. 

Won't blame the guy though. HxH and YYH are elite.


----------



## GsG (May 23, 2009)

I wonder if anyone would care enough to compile a list of how much each mangaka is making.


----------



## SAFFF (May 23, 2009)

Superstars said:


> Akira Toriyama will continue to get the most money.



the worldwide affect rarely goes back to the mangaka. Why else do you think the majority of them barely even know their series popularity exist in other countries? They get shit out of it. Majority of that money goes to the companies their. Its why Naruto, DBZ and Bleach are shoved down our throats in the US (because they make easy money) while HXH isn't despite its higher level of popularity in japan. Besides japan is where it matters. That's where the mangaka are making all their money.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 23, 2009)

Hunter x Hunter is by far the best shounen manga, despite a few hiccups recently; plus you are forgetting he also did Yu Yu Hakusho

so as far as a better resume Togashi wins, but i am curious how much the top mangkas make at shounen jump

because im pretty sure from what ive heard Rumiko Takahashi one of the top mangka periods is a millionaire


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 23, 2009)

OBJECTION !

And by "hic-ups" you mean promotion of gender switching and cross dressing ?


----------



## The Imp (May 23, 2009)

Togashi trolled everyone with the ending of YYH.

It was so disappointing.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 24, 2009)

by hiccup i meant the whole chimera ant arc was failure, but through greed island hxh was light years ahead of stuff like one piece, bleach, naruto, dgrayman etc.

eh the anime ending of yyh was okay


----------



## Eldritch (May 24, 2009)

No, Greed Island was the worst arc. The Ant Arc is good, it just starts slow and it seemingly takes forever with the hiatuses


----------



## Graham Aker (May 24, 2009)

Opposite for me. I like GI very much. 

1. GI
2. Yorkshin
3. Chimera
4. Celestial Tower
5. Hunter Exam


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 24, 2009)

yeah yeah
HxH got different kind of arcs for different kind of tastes

that's something awesome imo

I like all of them but it goes like that for me

1-YS/chimera

my least favourite is GI

which still is awesome,after all it's HxH 



> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> by hiccup i meant the whole chimera ant arc was failure



you really should read it,again

character development and depth are top level

the building of the whole arc need alot of intelligence

try reading it again sometime Kira 

and again it can't be a faliure cuz many see it as one of the top arc of HxH


----------



## The Imp (May 24, 2009)

1. Yorkshin
2. Ant
3. Greed Island
4. Hunter Exam
5. Celestial Tower

Greed Island was entertaining at times, it did drag on  bit with the training IMO but the arc wasn't that bad.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (May 24, 2009)

1. York Shin
2. Hunter Exam
3. Celestial Tower
4. Ant Arc
5. GI


----------



## NeBy (May 24, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> Togashi trolled everyone with the ending of YYH.
> 
> It was so disappointing.



Yeah, I agree with that one. To be honest; I never felt he came close to the 'superbness' of HxH with YYH. It had some good scenes, yes, and you could feel the seeds of promise that later bloomed in HxH, but it's just not at the same level.

And indeed, especially the ending was weak. But I believe, by that time, he had some major brawl with Jump and decided to quickly end the whole thing?



Eldritch Gall said:


> No, Greed Island was the worst arc. The Ant Arc is good, it just starts slow and it seemingly takes forever with the hiatuses



I kinda agree to that too. Though I didn't find the GI actually bad, I think it's one of the weaker arcs. York shin is clearly the best...as for the ant arc... I think there are some truly GREAT scenes and character development in there (the king and snotgirl playing against eachother, for instance)...but I am a bit nagged by the unrealistic emo-side-swings of octosquid. It just feels a bit contrived and forced. "I will kill that bastard, and I'll never betray my comrads" - an hour later : - "Oh, he wants to be my friend; ok, I'll change sides!". And then he's going to fight alongside Killua and Gon, but is bursting out in tears and being a wussy when he has to kill an ant that was not of his group and tried to kill him...pfff. What next? If the lobster kills a friend, octosquid's going to burst into emo-tears  again and vow revenge?

It reminds me a bit of the end in Code Geass; they are turning 180? so many times in such a short span of time, it becomes idiotic.

It's not QUITE as bad; one can always presume octosquid is a very psychological unsteady emo wussy, but still, it's getting on my nerves. Hopefully, he gets killed soon. 




chikkychappy said:


> 1. York Shin
> 2. Hunter Exam
> 3. Celestial Tower
> 4. Ant Arc
> 5. GI




Yeah, that's exactly like my list.

Well, unless it's about the anime; in which case it will depend very much on how they'll do the animation, coloring, etc. and the pace, of course.

It has potential to become second, if it's really done good.

But I doubt it'll surpass YS...


----------



## Glued (May 24, 2009)

Togashi's wife. The man has it all.


----------



## Ennoea (May 24, 2009)

Togashi's wife created Sailor Moon, she's probably a beast in bed, no wonder he's so lazy all the time.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (May 24, 2009)

Naoki Urasawa

Dude is god


----------



## p-lou (May 24, 2009)

because urasawa writes so many stories for jump right?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (May 25, 2009)

His awesome bleeds over. He is so good taco bell & sears also pay him even though he has 0 affiliation with them


----------



## The Imp (May 25, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> His awesome bleeds over. He is so good taco bell & sears also pay him even though he has 0 affiliation with them



.......................


----------



## Zhang_Fei (May 25, 2009)

Lobolover said:


> I think I'm going to become a Togashi when I grow up . That job is the best, you don't do shit and draw scribles and you get payed your own shit worth in gold
> 
> Seriously, if he is not sick (which is the asumed case , but I never realy saw anyone provide any proofs they took that from) , then he is just abusing the fact that his manga is popular enough to not be prematurely canceled and that they cannot fire him, because there would be no one who could finish the series .



Actually I think Oda would be able to finish off HxH pretty good (if he wasn't doing OP).


----------



## Eldritch (May 25, 2009)

Oda can't do a story like HXH

OP and HXH are completely different


----------



## The Imp (May 25, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> Oda can't to do a story like HXH
> 
> OP and HXH are completely different



Oda is god he can do anything in the whole wide world.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 25, 2009)

yup

both are completely different,I'mnt talking about which is better here


----------



## Eldritch (May 25, 2009)

ODA-SAMA IS GOD 

I shishio r his number one phan!!!111


----------



## The Imp (May 25, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> yup
> 
> both are completely different,I'mnt talking about which is better here



nuh uh

oda can do anything he wants because he's cool like that


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 25, 2009)

dude

oda sure can do anything


----------



## The Imp (May 25, 2009)

yah u betta reconise


----------



## Eldritch (May 25, 2009)

its not oda you fools it's GODA SAMA


----------



## The Imp (May 25, 2009)

sorry man i got too caught up in the moment. 

ALL HAIL GODA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ALL HAIL GODA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ALL HAIL GODA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ALL HAIL GODA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ALL HAIL GODA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 25, 2009)

maybe the ant arc would be better if it was finished, but the arc suffers from what some may say is one of togashis gift and style, but i think it really hurts him with these breaks

hes very detailed oriented and explains alot of stuff , half of the chimera ant chapters are literally characters just standing in place and working out the situations, this wouldnt be bad on its but it really hurts when combined with the pacing 

i have ryodan arc / zoladycek as the best
hunter arc
greed island

chimera arc

and one of the things that also pisses me about this arc is 
a. when the hell is gon gonna finally fight pitou , thats what i want to see
and what the hell is pitou girl or guy?


----------



## blazingshadow (May 25, 2009)

pitou is whatever you want it to be whenever you want and however you want


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 25, 2009)

at first i thought pitou was a girl, because pitou reminded me of doctor hutchinson from Rocko's Modern Life, but then supposedly Togashi said it was a guy, then he changed his mind and said its ambiguous , that doesnt fly with me


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 25, 2009)

he didnt change his mind,pitou is probably a male

as for pitou vs gon

mmm I dont think it will happen,gon is no where near pitou's level


----------



## Eldritch (May 26, 2009)

gon is like an ant compared 2 pitou

wich is ironic since pitou is an ant

hehehe geddit


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 26, 2009)

The golden rule while reading HXH

Any character who looks female has a 99% chance of being male .


----------



## NeBy (May 26, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> maybe the ant arc would be better if it was finished, but the arc suffers from what some may say is one of togashis gift and style, but i think it really hurts him with these breaks
> 
> hes very detailed oriented and explains alot of stuff , half of the chimera ant chapters are literally characters just standing in place and working out the situations, this wouldnt be bad on its but it really hurts when combined with the pacing
> 
> ...



A girl!  



blazingshadow said:


> pitou is whatever you want it to be whenever you want and however you want



Well...I could live with that too, I guess. 



hgfdsahjkl said:


> he didnt change his mind,pitou is probably a male
> 
> as for pitou vs gon
> 
> mmm I dont think it will happen,gon is no where near pitou's level




 

It was NEVER mentioned or indicated in the story she was male. On the contrary, she was described as a MOTHER cat.

I agree (logic dicates it) that Gon is nowhere the level of Pitou. Therefor - since it's unlikely Togashi will kill off his main character - the fight will not happen.



Lobolover said:


> The golden rule while reading HXH
> 
> Any character who looks female has a 99% chance of being male .



Alas, Togashi DOES have a tendency for that. 

It's so glaringly obvious (Kurapica, Kalluto, etc.) that I think he has some issues.  I've never seen a mangaka putting so many androgynous bishies/bishous in one manga.

But still...what bloke would say 'nyaaa', even when being a cat?


----------



## The Imp (May 26, 2009)

NeBy said:


> But still...what bloke would say 'nyaaa', even when being a cat?




Pitou


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 26, 2009)

Looks at Kilula's older brother . or his younger brother for that matter .


----------



## Ennoea (May 26, 2009)

The invasion is amazing, but yeah shame he's too busy jacking off to sailor moon hentai to draw


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 26, 2009)

Methinks t'would be better he would get someone else to draw , then the hiatus....eees wouldn't last so long .


----------



## Eldritch (May 26, 2009)

no I like togashi's style

as long as it's not those 3 minute scribbles

seriously does jump pay him for those kind of shit pages


----------



## Fran (May 26, 2009)

Togashi has excellent art if he bothers to put some effort in.
Well, I guess that's really the same as saying: Togashi has an excellent manga if he'd actually bother writing it.

He's Lazy. Lazy. Lazy. Lazy. Lazy. Lazy. Lazy. Lazy. Lazy. Lazy. Lazy. Lazy. Lazy. Lazy. Lazy. Lazy. Lazy. Lazy. Lazy. Lazy. Lazy. Lazy. Lazy. Lazy. Lazy. Lazy. Lazy. Lazy. Lazy. Lazy. Lazy. Lazy. Lazy. Lazy. Lazy. Lazy. Lazy. Lazy. Lazy. Lazy. Lazy. Lazy. Lazy. Lazy. Lazy. Lazy. Lazy. Lazy. Lazy. Lazy. Lazy. Lazy. Lazy. Lazy. Lazy. 

Remember all those years everyone thought he was genuinely "ill"?

Although, that time when he returned to hxh after 5-6 years absence was fuckin' epic. That chapter with Netero and Xeno riding a dragon made me fangasm


----------



## The Imp (May 26, 2009)

5-6 years? that fucking long.


----------



## Eldritch (May 26, 2009)

like my dick

btw that's a response to your comment so it's gay for you


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 27, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> The invasion is amazing, but yeah shame he's too busy jacking off to sailor moon hentai to draw



Why jack off to Sailor Moon hentai when he can easily make his wife roleplay the damn thing for him. I bet she's got a closet filled with sailor uniforms.

Hell, I don't think she's even done any other manga since she finished with Sailor Moon. Talk about lazy.

They probably just sit around the house rolling around in money inbetween having sex and laughing at people that think he's on hiatus because he's sick.


----------



## Zhang_Fei (May 27, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> no I like togashi's style
> 
> as long as it's not those 3 minute scribbles
> 
> seriously does jump pay him for those kind of shit pages



Well the style isnt irreplaceable.  And like you said, scribbles are sht, and he just doesn't seem to put as much effort into the art as in the past.  Might as well get a different artist to draw, and stick to just writing the story.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 27, 2009)

Sadly, this is not as common in Japan as it is in the west (a diferent writer and artist for a series) . 

I mean, all of greed island was great in terms of art.....until the last chapter . The original last chapter .

_I_ could draw better . :/


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 27, 2009)

This hiatus is killing me. Could he really go 5-6 years and not release a single chapter? That seems to be beyond lazy if you ask me.


----------



## Dark Travis (May 28, 2009)

^Actually, his legendary break was a little over a year and a half


----------



## NeBy (Jun 6, 2009)

Dark Travis said:


> ^Actually, his legendary break was a little over a year and a half



He might be trying to break his own record! 

I mean;  .


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jun 6, 2009)

Man Togashi is an asshole.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 7, 2009)

Indignant Guile said:


> Man Togashi is an asshole.



His art style is annoying of recent (has been for a while) I don?t know if he is sick or not but if he is cant fault him for that but if he isn?t then its truly a shame. If he put in a bit more effort with HXH it would undoubtedly be the best Shounen out there.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 7, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> His art style is annoying of recent (has been for a while) I don?t know if he is sick or not but if he is cant fault him for that but if he isn?t then its truly a shame. If he put in a bit more effort with HXH it would undoubtedly be the best Shounen out there.



the last 30 chapter had really good art,I cant see how it's annoying of recent


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 7, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> the last 30 chapter had really good art,I cant see how it's annoying of recent



I meant lately overall, sure he picks up the art for a few chapters lets see him be consistent with it before we dish out any praises. Togashi has never been the best artist but at least in his Yu YU Hakusho day's he was a little more consistent and fluid despite his fritzy art which he has always had.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 7, 2009)

Noone can draw as good as togashi. Nuff:

here


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jun 7, 2009)

Man for making Yu Yu hakusho he should be the highest paid artists not really a Hunter X Hunter fan


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 15, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Noone can draw as good as togashi. Nuff:
> 
> Susuke return



omg...I first thought that was a joke scribbly page...but the whole chapter is drawn like that shit, even Kubo has more background then him


----------



## NeBy (Jun 18, 2009)

Any HxH / Togashi news yet?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 18, 2009)

Togahsi's probably doing his wife on the sketches he's done for the next ten chapters.


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Jun 21, 2009)

It's quite possible that Togashi had the largest bonus.
He has done YYH (that at the time was able to be a rival to DragonBall) and HxH. There are not many manga authors that make more than one hit series.

If the One Piece guy makes another highly succesful series, maybe he can get paid more than Togashi.


----------



## Xell (Jun 22, 2009)

I just don't get it. So many people say that Togashi should just write and that someone else should draw the manga.. I completely disagree.

If someone else drew Hunter x Hunter, it would lose what made it so good in the first place. I can't say what exactly it would lose, but I guarantee it would lose that 'spirit' Togashi puts into his art. 

Togashi's storytelling is Hunter x Hunter and so's his art. If you take away the art, it's no longer Hunter x Hunter. Well, that's how I feel anyways.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 22, 2009)

I would be okay with using another person just to finish the ant arc.


----------



## NeBy (Jun 22, 2009)

Xell said:


> I just don't get it. So many people say that Togashi should just write and that someone else should draw the manga.. I completely disagree.
> 
> If someone else drew Hunter x Hunter, it would lose what made it so good in the first place. I can't say what exactly it would lose, but I guarantee it would lose that 'spirit' Togashi puts into his art.
> 
> Togashi's storytelling is Hunter x Hunter and so's his art. If you take away the art, it's no longer Hunter x Hunter. Well, that's how I feel anyways.



I can't totally agree. The hxh anime definitely had the feel of HxH, not something else. Yet, I doubt Togashi made all of the drawings for the anime. One could argue the anime was based on the manga, so the animestudio had already an idea what to do and where to go, but if Togashi just made the basic layout, and leave the rest (details, backgrounds, etc.) to a helper, that would amount to the same. And in fact, he would probably have more to say about it, if he keeps the supervising and scrutinising the end-result (until he's satisfied). 

Togashi could write/tell the story, give hints on how he sees things, maybe even scribble here and there an example and supervise the end result. Things would speed up, and it still would keep the 'HXH feel'.

If bakuman is anything to go by, he could get 3 helpers with ease, that do the stuff he doesn't feel like doing (obviously).

Bottom line is, he's just too lazy to do it one way, and to egomaniac to do the other.

If only he would get the ant-arc done this year. Then, one could concentrate on making it into an anime, and he could take all the time he needs to 'refocus' (or bang his wife, whatever). They should be able to go for another 3x26 episodes - at least, with the ant-arc. Time enough for even the most lazy genius to come up with a satisfying end for all the loose ends in hxh.

Part of me doesn't want hxh to ever end (in the sense it should keep going), but another part of me prefers it ends well then that it never ends (in a satisfactory way). Spare us a YYH fate or other ending that is a complete anti-climax.


----------



## The Imp (Jun 22, 2009)

Neby that was some amazing logic there.


----------



## Eldritch (Jun 22, 2009)

neby I read the first sentence of your post

why can't you agree


----------



## Xell (Jun 22, 2009)

NeBy said:


> I can't totally agree. The hxh anime definitely had the feel of HxH, not something else. Yet, I doubt Togashi made all of the drawings for the anime. One could argue the anime was based on the manga, so the animestudio had already an idea what to do and where to go, but if Togashi just made the basic layout, and leave the rest (details, backgrounds, etc.) to a helper, that would amount to the same. And in fact, he would probably have more to say about it, if he keeps the supervising and scrutinising the end-result (until he's satisfied).
> 
> Togashi could write/tell the story, give hints on how he sees things, maybe even scribble here and there an example and supervise the end result. Things would speed up, and it still would keep the 'HXH feel'.
> 
> ...



I agree, the anime certainly has the feel, but that's because it IS an anime. Anime and manga are different. The anime is its own thing with moving characters, background music and voices. The anime is superb because it keeps the spirit of Hunter x Hunter even though it's an animated adaption of a manga serialized in JUMP! with 16 - 20 pages a week.

People have commonly said they would like Oh! Great to draw it because his storytelling sucks, yet his art is meant to be amazing.



I wouldn't want my Hunter x Hunter like this. Sure, he could try to mimic Togashi's art to some extent, but it still wouldn't be the same. 

I'm not trying to excuse Togashi for being lazy, but I wouldn't want his manga to change. If there's one thing I want to have change, it's the constant hiatuses obviously. Keep everything else as they are. Just.. Consistent art and no more hiatuses.


----------



## NeBy (Jun 24, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> Neby that was some amazing logic there.



Of course. As always. 



Eldritch Gall said:


> neby I read the first sentence of your post
> 
> why can't you agree



Because logic dictates it! 

As an alternative: read the other sentences after the first one. 



Xell said:


> I agree, the anime certainly has the feel, but that's because it IS an anime. Anime and manga are different. The anime is its own thing with moving characters, background music and voices. The anime is superb because it keeps the spirit of Hunter x Hunter even though it's an animated adaption of a manga serialized in JUMP! with 16 - 20 pages a week.
> 
> People have commonly said they would like Oh! Great to draw it because his storytelling sucks, yet his art is meant to be amazing.
> 
> ...



Well, that link didn't work.

But anyhow, I'm not sure what you mean. The anime is great because it's an anime? And the manga can't be great because it's the manga, then? As far as I've understood you, it's not enough that he keeps with the story, but you want him to draw it too. Because it otherwise wouldn't have the HxH feel.

But let's face it; Togashi is NOT the best drawing mangaka out there. At best, he's all right, and at worst, he's a low-quality scribbler. There is so much quality variation in his drawings, one can't really claim the drawings on themselves make up the 'feel', or otherwise, complete chapters would have to be considered to have no (or very little) HxH feel in it.

My point was, since it varies already so widely in the manga (by the mangaka) himself, and since it has been shown others can draw the characters too (the anime didn't have the hxh feel purely because of the voices and movement, after all, but also because it was drawn well and portrayed the characters splendidly), and still have the HxH feel, it's clear HxH can 'have the HxH feel' without Togashi having to draw everything.

If he were to focus on the story and subplots, and supervise the end result (including the drawings), it would be alright if he got someone else to draw some stuff. A normal helper could already do backgrounds and stuff, and a talented helper could even help with the characters. Since he would be supervising still, as long as Togashi doesn't diminish his quality standards (and let's face it, his *current* standards *for drawings* aren't always that great neither), there wouldn't be really a problem. Not EVERYTHING has to be done by the dude himself, after all. If it were, a good HxH anime would have never even materialised.

I would agree he DOES have to keep overall supervising control, though, so that no second rated idiot (or JUMP) forces him into something that he wouldn't do otherwise.

(As things stand, however, it seems JUMP has no handle on him whatsoever, though. He's like a mangaka of the 'untouchables'.)

But seriously, he should consider getting some help. Even in manga you have tedious and boring, repetitive parts, or things that aren't essential if somebody else helped with it (such as backgrounds). He could at least start with that.


----------



## NeBy (Jun 26, 2009)

BTW, made some new (short) AMV's, for who's interested...


----------



## NeBy (Jul 1, 2009)

The spunk has gone out of this thread... 

Is anyone still alive in here?


----------



## RivFader (Jul 1, 2009)

Except Mr. Triplepost and myself? No one


----------



## The Imp (Jul 1, 2009)

tripleposting is a serious crime Neby. you could get banned.


----------



## NeBy (Jul 3, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> tripleposting is a serious crime Neby. you could get banned.



Let 'em try!


----------



## NeBy (Jul 25, 2009)

NeBy said:


> Let 'em try!




And....they never tried! 

Afraid of my superior logical-thought posts, no doubt!


----------

